# ignore.db?



## skoinga (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,

I use FreeBSD 8.1 release.
recently I tried to upgrade mc (from 4.7.2_2 to 4.7.4). Make process failed, and in the portmanager.log I see:


```
Thu Sep  9 10:30:55 2010
 mc-4.7.2_2                          /misc/mc
    OLD                                 mc-4.7.4                            /misc/mc

Thu Sep  9 10:39:31 2010
 options changed so returning        mc-4.7.2_2
    /misc/mc                             to out of date pool

Thu Sep  9 10:39:42 2010
 mc-4.7.2_2                          /misc/mc
    OLD                                 mc-4.7.4                            /misc/mc

Thu Sep  9 10:44:46 2010
 mc-4.7.2_2                          /misc/mc
    failed during make, adding to ignore.db
```

What mean? I never will be able to upgrade mc in future?
Thankyou


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 11, 2010)

skoinga, post in the correct forum and use proper posting tags, thanks.


----------

